# Chronic shoulder/upper back pain, even on short rides



## Crows Eye (24 May 2020)

Two years ago the power steering failed on our hybrid suv. I had to get it off the road and turning the steering wheel totally knackered my upper back on my right side. The pain went away over time, but the same spot on the right side gets aggravated any time I go cycling, even for short rides. The same pain can also flare up if I am driving. It is a sharp pain that radiates outward. Maybe in the rhomboid muscle? 
Has anyone else had this? So frustrating. I was feeling no pain for weeks and then I hopped on my bike for a short ride yesterday evening and woke up today in pain again. It didn’t even hurt on the ride, which was only about 5 km. So strange and frustrating that even with rest it doesn’t seem to heal.


----------



## vickster (24 May 2020)

Have you seen a physio?


----------



## Crows Eye (2 Jun 2020)

I haven’t yet, but I did make an appointment. The wait is nearly three weeks long as they are only doing video chat and prioritizing existing clients.


----------



## kingrollo (3 Jun 2020)

Physio
But in lockdown - Google Peter Egoscue on cycling. You will find a set of warm up cool down excercises - they have helped me massively.
The same chap also has a book called "pain free" about £10 on ebay. It's slightly different to other approaches he places emphasis on getting everything aligned. I do the alignment e-cises every day and warm up cool down vid after every ride. 
Good luck.


----------



## Globalti (3 Jun 2020)

Sounds like you tore a muscle. Eventually you'll learn to safeguard that muscle and avoid re-injuring it. I have the same in one shoulder.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2020)

Crows Eye said:


> Two years ago the power steering failed on our hybrid suv. I had to get it off the road and turning the steering wheel totally knackered my upper back on my right side. The pain went away over time, but the same spot on the right side gets aggravated any time I go cycling, even for short rides. The same pain can also flare up if I am driving. It is a sharp pain that radiates outward. Maybe in the rhomboid muscle?
> Has anyone else had this? So frustrating. I was feeling no pain for weeks and then I hopped on my bike for a short ride yesterday evening and woke up today in pain again. It didn’t even hurt on the ride, which was only about 5 km. So strange and frustrating that even with rest it doesn’t seem to heal.



Something similar here - about 3 months ago I woke up in bed at about 2am with a sharp yelp; my left shoulder hurt like crazy right at the top of the socket. No idea what I was doing in my sleep - maybe it was bent under my body?

3 months on it still hurts even if I just gently touch it with a fingertip.

I've tried resting it (no joy), Voltarol, Deep Heat, Ibuprofen Gel & Tabs aren't working either.

Hurts like hell when cycling. 

Guess I'll have to visit Dr Sue (my friendly GP) and see what's occurring although I have a small list of things that really need checking out and will probably need a double/treble/quadruple appointment.


----------

